# Compositions



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

*First Compositions*

How nice there is a place to upload one's own music here. I'm looking forward to listening to a lot of the music on here and offering my thoughts on the music.

I guess I should start off with sharing the first piece I ever wrote (not the first "attempt", but the first actual piece, if you get my meaning, haha.) Every now and then I'll add a piece to this thread ... That way, you don have 20 different threads of my own compositions.

https://app.box.com/s/yhxlfs85jpxrcj32gycw -- Dancing With Femme Fatale MP3

https://app.box.com/s/dwc2whuz2yyd6487xk0n -- PDF Score

Any thoughts or criticisms are alway appreciated. Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

It somewhat reminds me of Chopin, but where Chopin can make his decorative passages sound organic (at least at his best), I think you fail here, and this makes the music sound more like an improvisation than a composition. I'd like to hear more of your pieces though.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yes, I had a lot to learn when I wrote it, and I still have a lot to learn ^_~ I appreciate your interest.

Here's another piece to listen to. It's a sort of theme with variations.

https://app.box.com/s/6t9czg0rtz9m1tdmn93b -- Dream Echoes MP3

*I don't have a score available for this one*


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

*Dancing With femme Fatale* - I suggest keeping the first 3 bars and ditching the rest. Choose a different note than that horrible B you drop to in bar 4 and try again.

*Dream Echoes* - A much better composition than the first. The introduction is nice, although some of the chords could be a little more interesting. The main piece is ok. It's main problem is the lack of a convincing main theme/melody and coherence (which would be helped by strong motifs).


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm digging Dream Echoes. What software did you use for that sound?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The waltz is really good. I think the melody and harmony are strong. The piece could use some modulation and some exploration of another theme. Also, I think you need to divide the melody and accompaniment up more between the two hands. Having the melody always in the right hand becomes monotonous. Further, the loud climax in the middle is unprepared and jarring. I think it is more musical to lead up to it. The structure and flow of the music should sound inevitable.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

helpmeplslol said:


> I'm digging Dream Echoes. What software did you use for that sound?


Sibelius 7, First ^_^


----------

